# Today is the big day...



## Heart of Stone (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm being voted on today...It was a long process, but it' was worth the wait.Patiently waiting.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Ratchet (Apr 5, 2013)

hope the vote goes well


----------



## Heart of Stone (Apr 5, 2013)

I have a good feeling about it.So I think I'm good.The next couple of hours I should have some good news.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Ratchet (Apr 6, 2013)

have you heard back on how the vote went ?


----------



## Heart of Stone (Apr 6, 2013)

I was voted in, initiation day April 19

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## widows son (Apr 6, 2013)

Congrats.


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 6, 2013)

Congratulations my friend.  

Our pleasure will be calling you brother.


----------



## Ratchet (Apr 6, 2013)

Congrats !!!
now your journey begins into our ancient & honorable fraternity !!!!


----------



## Hughey (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats. 

Bro. Hughey


----------



## Ashlar76 (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats on achieving another step.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## RegThaBarber (Apr 10, 2013)

Congratulations keep traveling.....like the brothers said remember everything you can each step you take....repetition is the key.......
KnowThyself


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Heart of Stone (Apr 10, 2013)

Initiation day April 19...I hope my memorization skills hold up..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## AFMII (Apr 10, 2013)

Congrats young brother. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## RockBender (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrads!!!


----------



## AdQuadratum (Apr 24, 2013)

To the east


----------

